# Mörtel unter Wasser aushärten?



## SeraLu (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr alle 

wie manche von euch vielleicht gelesen haben, habe ich vor, meinen Teich mit Trasszement zu vermörteln. Nun stellt sich mir nur noch eine Frage:
Wie soll ich den Mörtel am "dümmsten" aushärten lassen. Folgende Überlegungen:

- An der Luft, wie ich hier immer lese, vollständig (mind 7 Tage) aushärten lassen. Vorteil wäre, das der Mörtel keine bzw weniger Stoffe an das Wasser abgibt, nicht ausblüht. Tut der Trasszement doch eh nicht, oder? Ich müsste höchstwahrscheinlich keinen Wasserwechsel machen. Meine Angst: Der Mörtel ist hart, das Wasser wird eingelassen, die Folie gibt dem Wasserdruck nach und legt sich an die Teichwände, der Mörtel kann nicht mehr nachgeben, bricht entweder sofort oder später, wenn man drauf rumläuft.

- Unter Wasser, was ja mit Zementmörtel funktioniert. Vorteil wäre, das der Mörtel, da er noch "elastisch" ist, sich zusammen mit der Folie dem Wasserdruck folgend an die Teichwände drückt, dort komplett aushärtet und nicht mehr brechen kann. Meine Angst: der Mörtel wäscht aus und wird doch nicht komplett fest. Kann eigentlich nicht, sonst würd es ja nicht heissen "Unterwasser aushärtend", aber die Angst ist da. Zweiter Punkt: Der Mörtel bricht auch trotz Geschmeidigkeit. Gut, die Stellen könnte ich dann überputzen, wenn ich den Wasserwechsel mache. 
Noch ein Vorteil fällt mir grad ein: der Mörtel kann nicht zu schnell aushärten, grad bei dem Wetter zur Zeit.

Tja. Was meint ihr. Ich tendiere zum Unterwassertrocknenlassen, bin mir aber unsicher, da ich das hier noch nie gelesen habe. Immer nur "komplett aushärten lassen" oder auch "Mörteln, Wasser einlassen, fertig", was mir aber keinen Hinweis darauf gibt, wieviel Zeit zwischen Mörteln und Wasser einlassen liegt.

Wer hat Erfahrung mit sowas? Wer kann mich auf den rechten Weg bringen?

Alex


----------



## Peter. (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mörtel unter Wasser aushärten?*

Hallo Alex!

Vor dem gleichen Problem habe ich im letzten Sommer auch gestanden. Bin dann folgender Maßen vorgegangen: 
Den frischen Mörtel habe ich 2 Tage lang mit dem Gartenschlauch feucht gehalten.Erst dann wurde der Teich befüllt, damit vorher der Zement nicht  ausschlämmt. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Mörtel am Anfang gut abbinden kann, also immer schön feucht halten. Nach zwei Tagen ist die Festigkeit noch nicht so hoch, so dass der Mörtel sich unter dem Wasserdruck anpassen kann.
Ich habe derzeit mit normalem Zement gearbeitet, was zur Folge hatte, dass der pH-Wert entsprechend anstieg. Nach mehrmaligem Teilwasserwechsel normalisierte sich der pH im Laufe des Sommers wieder. Aber das sollte bei Trasszement ja nicht so gravierend sein.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## SeraLu (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mörtel unter Wasser aushärten?*

Hallo Peter 

Also hältst Du meine Idee nicht für abwegig? Hat bei dir (also bei deinem Mörtel mein ich natürlich) irgendwas gebröckelt? Konntest du "zusehen", das der Mörtel sich gesetzt hat?
Wielange dauert denn dann das Aushärten? Hast du mit den Wasserwechseln solange gewartet? Und wann kann man dann die Pflanzen einsetzen?

2 Tage und dann befüllen. Ok, wenn ich nichts gegenteiliges höre, dann werd ich das mal so machen. Ich denke bei mir sollte ein Wasserwechsel reichen.

Alex


----------



## Peter. (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mörtel unter Wasser aushärten?*

Hi!

Normalerweise geht man von einer Aushärtzeit von 30 Tagen aus. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass der Zement dann pH-neutral ist.
Wir haben derzeit wöchentlich Brunnenwasser (pH 6) nachlaufen lassen, um den pH zu relativieren. Mit der Bepflanzung sind wir unmittelbar nach der Befüllung angefangen. Im ersten Sommer war das Wachstum daher nicht gerade optimal, wovon aber in diesem Jahr nichts mehr zu merken ist.

Gebröckelt? Nein, alles stabil!


----------



## SeraLu (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mörtel unter Wasser aushärten?*

Das hört sich doch schonmal toll an! Danke für deine Antworten 

Eine Frage noch: ich hab mir Estrichfasern besorgt (war garnicht so einfach, wenige Händler kannten das, manche kannten es, hatten es aber nicht im Sortiment, nur einer in der Gegend hat es, aber grad nicht da und bestellt und hin und ne ist noch nicht da... usw). Naja egal, auf jeden Fall ist es nun so, das ich ja eine Probefläche gemörtelt hab und mich ehrlich gesagt wunder, wie die paar Fasern den Mörtel bewehren sollen. Ich hab die Menge laut Herstellerangaben genommen, die Fasern haben sich auch gut verteilt und trotzdem sieht es so aus, als wären nur alle 2-4 cm mal ne Faser und oben auf der Mörtelschicht gucken die auch raus oder liegen sogar "lose" rum. 

Soll ich mir doch Armierungsnetz holen? 

Alex


----------



## Peter. (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mörtel unter Wasser aushärten?*

Moin moin!

Ich habe damals Vliesreste vom Teichbau auf die Folie gelegt und eingeschlämmt. Das Vlies übernimmt eine ähnliche Funktion wie die von dir erwähnten Estrichfasern. Von einer Stahlarmierung würde ich absehen, bestenfalls VA-Matten. Das ist abhängig davon, wie du den Teich belasten willst (Schwimmteich?). 
Estrichfasern sind da mit Sicherheit nicht die schlechteste Lösung!  
Jedoch lässt sich das auf die Folie geklebte Vlies in jeder Steillage gut bearbeiten, ohne dass etwas verrutscht.

Wie stark ist denn dein Probestück, bzw. wie dick ist die Zementschicht?

Mit unserem getränkten Vlies kommen wir auf eine Aufbaustärke von max. 6-7mm.

Es sei aber noch dazu gesagt, dass wir keine Panzerschale geplant haben, sondern den Aufwand aus optischen Gründen betrieben haben. Ich habe der Mischung mit handelsüblicher Abtönfarbe einen Natursandcharakter
verliehen. Die dünne Mörtelhaut ist begehbar, ich würde sie allerdings keiner großen Belastung aussetzen.
Für unsere Zwecke reicht's! Ziel erreicht: Folie weg!
Am Ufer haben wir Ufermatte verwendet und diese übergangslos in die Mörtelschicht mit eingebunden. Die Ufermatte ist anschließend besandet worden und damit nicht mehr sichtbar.

Zeig doch mal ein Foto von der Baustelle!


----------



## SeraLu (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mörtel unter Wasser aushärten?*

Moin Peter 

Foto hab ich jetzt leider keines, vielleicht denk ich morgen mal dran. 

Ich hab mittlerweile knapp über die Hälfte der ersten Stufe vermörtelt. Geht langsamer voran als ich gedacht hatte. Ich hoffe ich bekomme es Freitag fertig, damit der erste Abschnitt nicht doch schon zu hart getrocknet ist, um sich dem Druck anzupassen.

Mein Aufbau ist folgender: Vlies, Folie, dann wieder Vlies, allerdings nicht verklebt, dann dünnflüssigen Mörtel 1:1 Sand / Zement zum einschlämmen, das mach ich mittlerweile mit blossen Händen, da es schneller geht, einfacher als mit der Bürste. Mit der Bürste verrutscht immer alles wenn ich an Vlieskanten arbeite und überhaupt. Der Mörtel ist so dünn, der zieht gut ein wenn ich ihn einmassiere. Darauf kommt dann die dickere Mörtelschicht aus 3:1 Sand / Zement und eben diese Fasern. Darauf dann Sand / Kiesel. Ich mach es immer in Abschnitten von ca 1-2 qm. Je nachdem wieviel Schlämme mir mein Mann anrührt.

Sieht schon jetzt goil aus 
Ich bin ganz hin und weg von meinem Strand 

Die Schicht ist zwischen 1 und 2 cm dick, ausser am Rand, da zieh ich ihn hoch, da ja Folie und Vlies senkrecht abschliessen. Da ist er auch mal gut 5-6 cm dick. Ich will halt nicht, wenn man auf die Kante tritt, das der Mörtel wegbricht.

Also Schwimmteich wird es nicht, auch wenn ich nicht ausschliessen will, das ich an heissen Tagen auch mal reinhopse. Aber wohl eher selten und auch nicht zum schwimmen, einmal untertauchen und das wars. Aber mit nackten Füßen auf der ersten Stufe herumspazieren möcht ich schon des öfteren und ohne Angst haben zu müssen, das alles einstürzt 
Er wird aber von den Hunden genutzt. Deswegen die Mörtelschicht, weil ich befürchte, das nur Folie den Krallen nicht lange standhält. Und, wie bei Dir auch, weil es tausendmal besser aussieht als Folie 

Alex

PS: Stahlarmierung, jo, das wär was, am besten noch die Stahl-Fasern. Heissen wohl so, sehen aber aus wie aufgebogene Büroklammern in klein... Das auf der Folie... uiuiui  Ne, ich brauch jetzt die Fasern auf. Auf der obersten Stufe kommt die korrekte Menge rein, mittlere Stufe bekommt die Hälfte der angegebenen Menge und unten kommt garnix mehr rein. Ich denke oben ist die Gefahr am grössten wegen Frost und eben "Belastung" der Hunde.


----------

